
5 Growth Hacking Articles You Should Read - Piotr_F
http://desmart.com/blog/5-growth-hacking-articles-you-should-read
======
nitin_flanker
The one by Karan Thakkar is more of running a race to get more followers and
very much less of a growth hack technique.

You will get as he promises in his post but that won't be useful at all. I
would like to suggest you to not use it. You will end up having so many
spammers in your following lists. And to top that all, some of them will be
posting nudes and like offensive content and no one or very less among them
gonna click on your links.

Don't you use that script provided in the article to follow people.

I

PS. I've no ill intentions against Karan. I don't know him and I am sharing
the results that I got after following whatever has mentioned in that post.
And I really appreciate the way he promoted Crowdfire by this single post by
him. He has, in real sense, hacked growth for Crowdfire through his post. But,
you may have other targets. Karan is a savvy marketer.

~~~
Piotr_F
You have right, but also you can get into your influencer/business guru
Twitter profile followers and then can use that script. It will help you to
avoid spammers.

